

Ask HN: Have problems with groupthink within your startup/work teams? - jackosutherland


======
ChiStarter
Interesting thought. I have been working on teams for years and there are so
many personalities involved when making decisions. I think there is a ton of
room for improvement when it comes to finding a way work together and allow
for everyone to contribute as opposed to taking the easy way out and going
with the first idea made.

Curious if other people ignore/have this problem as well especially in
startups with different personalities.

~~~
jackosutherland
Yeah I am working on a product that will solve this issue and allow anyone on
the team to have an impactful idea. Already know it is a problem in Corporate
America but just wondering if it is an issue within the startup community as
well. Thanks!

~~~
ChiStarter
Yeah I think that is a great idea, in my experience there are quiet and
outgoing people in everyteam and sometimes people get stuck in groupthink
situations. Especially developers, when we have a problem we take the first
solution and it might not be the best but some people don't speak up. Good
Luck!

